# معامل انتاج الاوكسجين o2



## زيد جبار (10 مايو 2009)

لكل من يعرف معلومات في هذا المجال فليدخل:31:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 مايو 2009)

حدد بالضبط انتاج الاوكسجين السائل او الغاز .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 مايو 2009)

حدد بالضبط انتاج الاوكسجين السائل او الغاز .

البغدادي


----------



## احباب الله (16 مايو 2009)

معامل انتاج الاوكسجين الغاز


----------



## زيد جبار (23 مايو 2009)

انتاج الاوكسجين السائل ومن ثم تحويله الى غاز(لان عمليه فصله تتم عن طريق السوائل. ومن ثم الى غاز)


----------



## زيد جبار (26 مايو 2009)

اين انتم يا اساتذتي .انا انتظر


----------



## زيد جبار (29 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافيه اين المهندسين العرب المتميزين


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (9 يونيو 2009)

وفكرة عمل المحطة باختصار شديد تقوم على نظرية distillation للهواء الجوى فى عامود التقطير الرئيسى وذلك بعد مروره على عدة مراحل من الفلترة و الانضغاط والتبريد والتجفيف حتى يتم فصله بعد ذلك فى العامود الرئيسى بالمحطة إلى مكوناته الأساسية من أكسجين ونيتروجين وأرجون ( وفى بعض المحطات ذات القدرة المرتفعة تنتج غازات أخرى مثل الزينون والكريبتون ).


----------



## زيد جبار (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا م. عبير على الرد .مع التقدير


----------



## احمد مازن (11 يونيو 2009)

ازيكم المشكله اللى كانت بتقابلنى فى المصنع اننا بنسحب 5000 متر مكعب هواء عن طريق الكمبرسور نظريا الاوكسجين 21% ومع ذلك مكناش بننتج النسبه دى هنقول فيه فقد فى التبخير والوصلات فى خطوط الانتاج وdistillation colum طبعا الكميه فى الصيف بتقل لان الهوا بيتمدد وسحب الكمبرسور بيبقى اضعف حوالى 4500 متر مكعب والتربينه بتحتاج كميه نيتروجين اكتر لتبريد عمود الفصل


----------



## احمد مازن (11 يونيو 2009)

نفس النظام فى انتاج الارجون بننتج حوالى 700 لتر يوميا مع ان نظريا المفروض ننتج 1500 لتر طبعا ده خساره للمصنع لان لتر الارجون بغالى جدا تقريبا 3 لتر بيعملوا اسطوانه ارجون تمنا 150 جنيه فمش عارفيين النقص ده سببه ايه


----------



## احمد مازن (11 يونيو 2009)

من خلال خبرتى اكبر مشكله قبلتنا اننا نسينا نفرغ المياه الموجوده فى مفاعل الهيدروجين الناتجه من تفاعل الاوكسجين الموجود فى الارجون الخام مع الهيدروجين لتنقيه الارجون فبدات المياه تسير فى مواسير الانتاج ومع الحراره المنخفضه بدات المياه تتجمد ويحصل انسداد فى مواسير الانتاج فادى الى ان التربينه بدات تنسد فازداد الضغط على مياه التبريد فاانفجرت وبدات المياه تقع على الكمبرسور وحصل short فى كهربا الكمبرسور وانفجرت لوحات الكهربا للكمبرسور واتصاب 2 من العمال


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء اتمنى قبول هذه المشاركة البسيطةhttp://www.zshare.net/download/612438763c7f6677/


----------



## احمد مازن (12 يونيو 2009)

يحتاج معمل الاوكسجين الى حوالى مساحه 80م*75م ويتكون من ضاغطين و تربينه ومجفف لتنقيه الهواء ومبرد(شيلر) وعمود فصل وخزانات ومبادل حرارى ووحده تبريد بالمياه وطريقه معالجتها وبعض الملحقات الاخرى كصمامات تحكم وعدادات ومواسير الخ ....... اما طريقه تشغيله فهى معقده وتحتاج الى خبره لمعرفه مراحل تنشيط العمود ومرحله التسخين والتبريد ثم الانتاج فيجب على المهندس ان يكون لديه درايه عالياه بدرجات الحراره والضغوط المناسبه للتشغيل حتى لايسبب اى خسائر بشريه او ماديه للتواصل​


----------



## زيد جبار (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الى كل المهندسين(صلاح الجبوري -احمد المازن) : الاخ احمد المازن اذا كان لديك مخطط المعمل . حتى ادرسه ونبدا المناقشه .لاني لدي اسئله حول هذا الموضوع علما اني مستجد في هذا المجال.لتعم الفائده مع التقدير


----------



## احمد مازن (14 يونيو 2009)

نعم اخ زيد لدى المخطط العام للمعمل وايضا المخططات الداخليه للوحدات كدوره التبريد للكمبرسور ودوره الزيت داخله ودوره الهواء داخل المجفف والمسيل والمبادل الحرارى الخ ولكن يصعب وضعها على المنتدى


----------



## احمد مازن (28 يونيو 2009)

_المعدات المستخدمه فى فصل الهواء_

1- air compressor حيث يتم سحب الهواء عن طريقه والنوع اللذى استخدمته فى المصنع هو copper وهو امريكى الصنع
2-chiller (مبرد)
3- dryer ( مجفف)
4- heat exchanger (مبادل حرارى)
5- distillation column (برج تقطير)
6- liquefier (مسيل) حيث يتم تحويل النيتروجين الغاز الى سائل وضخه الى خزانات الانتاج
 او ضخه الى عامود الفصل مره اخرى طبقا لظروف التشغيل
7-turbo expander حيث تستخدم فى عمليه تبريد النيتروجين الغازى الى درجه حراره تحت الصفر وهى الوسيله الاولى لتبريد المعمل فى بدايه التشغيل
8- compressor ضاغط وهو ضاغط اخر موجود فى المعمل لضغط النيتروجين الغاز وتوجيه الى التربينه
9- compressor ضاغط ثالث موجود فى التربينه ويكون مثبت مع التربينه ويتعتبر كفرامل للتربينه ولكن لن ندخل فى تفاصيل التشغيل
10- tanks خزانات الانتاج وهى مختلفه الاحجام حسب الكميه المنتجه يوميا 
11- cooling water towers ابراج التبريد وهى تستخدم فى تبريد المياه اللازمه لتبريد المعدات كالزيت والهواء
12- توجد بعض الملحقات الاخرى كالمواسير التى يمر من خلالها الغازات وكفلاتر لتنقيه الهواء وكبلوف وصمامات للتحكم فى كميات الغازت وتركب هذه الصمامات فى مناطق معينه طبقا لتصميم المعمل والى عدادات اقياس الحراره والضغط ومعدل السريان للغازات واجهزه وخلايا اقياس نقاوه الغازات ولوح كهرباء لتشغيل المعدات
 هذا باختصار المعادت الاساسيه لانتاج غازى الاكسجين والنيتروجين

اما بالنسبه لانتاج غاز الارجون فيحتاج الى معدات اضافيه كا
1- argon skid وهى تتكون من مفاعل صغير يحتوى على ماده حفازه للتنقيه المبدئيه للارجون من غاز الاكسجين وذلك عن طريق حقن الارجون بغاز الهيدروجين وتحتوى ايضا على مبادل حرارى ومنطقه فصل المياه الناتجه عن التفاعل ومجفف ولكن لاتنزعج فمساحه هskid لاتتجاوز 2 متر مربع
2- crude argon distillation column وهو البرج للازم للحصول على الارجون الخام ثم توجيه بعد ذلك الى skid
3- purification argon distillation column وهو المرحله النهائيه لتنقيه الارجون من اى الاكسجين والنيتروجين وتحويله من غاز الى سائل
ملحوظه : نلاحظ ان عمليه انتاج الارجون تحتاج الى تنقيه عاليه جدا حيث ان استخدام الارجون فى اللحام يجب ان يكون الارجون نقى تماما من اى اكسجين وايضا نسبه الارجون فى الهواء الجوى ضئيله جدا ومن هنا نلاحظ ان ثمنه عالى
 _النفقات بعد تركيب معمل الاكسجين_
_ان الماده الخام لانتاج الاكسجين والنيتروجين والارجون هى الهواء الجوى فبذلك هو متوفر دائما_
1- الكهرباء ويجب ان تكون متوفره باستمرار لان انقطاع الكهرباء كثير يسبب مشاكل للمحطه
2-  الايدى العامله مبدئيا يحتاج المعمل الى 3 مهندسين و3 فنيين للتشغيل لاحظ ان المعمل يعمل 24 ساعه يوميا بدون توقف 
3-  الكيماويات اللازمه لمعالجه مياه التبريد ولكنها رخيصه بالنسبه للمصنع اللذى كنت اعمل به كان يستهلك حوالى 10 الالاف دولار سنويا كيماويات
4-  بعض قطع الغيار البسيطه كالعدادات واجزاء من الصمامات وزيوت تشحيم بالنسبه للمصنع اللذى كنت اعمل به كان يستهلك حوالى 300 دولار شهريا 
 _مساحه المعمل( المحطه_)
يحتاج المعمل الى مساحه تقريبيه حوالى 80 متر* 80 متر و الاجزاء اللتى يتم تغطتيتها هى المعدات كالضاغط والتربينه ولكن ابراج التقطير تحتاج الى اماكن مفتوحه نظرا لارتفاعها العالى ويفضل الا تكون منطقه بها mazona6 @yahoo.com


----------



## الصناعي (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم و لدي استفسار حول الاستطاعة الكهربائية التي يحتاجها المعمل لانه اذا كانت الاستطاعة كبيرة فهو بحاجة إلى محولة توتر عالي مما يزيد التكلفة و شكرا


----------



## احمد مازن (31 أغسطس 2009)

لكل كيلو جرام سائل يستهلك حوالى 2 كيلو وات كهربا


----------



## احمد مازن (31 أغسطس 2009)

طبعا كل مالكميه المنتج زادت كل مامعدل التراكمى لاستهلاك الكهرباء بيقل


----------



## احمد مازن (31 أغسطس 2009)

ثم يعتبر اكبر استهلاك للمال ان لم يكن الوحيد فى وحدات فصل الهواء هو الكهرباء 
[email protected]


----------



## baqi (16 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله الجهود


----------



## الرابحون (29 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم

لدي فكره انشاء مثل هذا المشروع ولدي استفسارات حوله أتمنى الإجابة عليه
ما الأفضل في حاله البيع ان يكون أكسجين سائل ام غاز
وهل بإمكاني ان اجهز المصنع ب تعبئه بطريقتين سائل وغاز
ومالمقصود ب nm3
كم ثمن حجم سلندر الاكسجين وكيف يقاس

وشكرا


----------

